# Nuchal Translucency 5.5mm :(



## Peelprincess

We had our first scan yesterday and were told that the nt measurement was 5.5mm and also that the baby has fluid along the abdominal wall of 1.4mm. I have been referred to a specialist fetal unit on Thurs for another scan and a possible CVS. We are so scared! I have looked thru the stories on here and not really been able to find any similar stories (with similar nt measurements) to ours. 

Any one with any advice or stories to share I would be so grateful, we really don't know what to do. I feel so numb :( :nope:


----------



## Trying4ababy

I don't know if my story will help but I hope it does.


I had the AFP test done and it came back 1:170 that our baby had down syndrome. My Dr then referred me to a specialist to have a level 2 ultrasound done (they measure everything) The level 2 ultrasound found 3 possible markers for down syndrome one of them being a NT of 5 mm. The specialist advised we have an amniocentesis which to be honest was the last thing DH and I wanted to do. We had the amnio done though because we wanted time to prepare if our baby did have DS or other chromosomal disorde rand after a long 3 week wait we found out our baby was clear of having down syndrome and that our baby looked perfectly healthy and that no abnormalities were found.
I don't know what your beliefs are so I won't push mine. I just simply want to say that I believe that God answered my prayers and that even when things looked awful for us that he came thru.


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck Hun!:hugs:


----------



## Peelprincess

Thanks both for your posts. I suppose that we will just keep our fingers crossed for the results. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Peelprincess said:


> Thanks both for your posts. I suppose that we will just keep our fingers crossed for the results. :hugs:

i will certainly keep mine crossed for you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Peelprincess

Just to update, we had a 2nd scan at St Marys in Manchester on Thurs and the fluid had increased to 6.7mm. The consultants gave us quite a bleak outcome. They said the baby might not survive the next few weeks. 

We decided to go ahead with the CVS and the initial results are clear for Downs, Edwards and Pataus. We are now anxiously waiting the outcome of the full results.


----------



## MommahSarah

oh sweety im so sorry. i cant imagine how you must feel :big hugs:


----------



## DivaSatanica

Sending positive thoughts your way.......hopefully everything will be fine.:flower:


----------



## sciencemum

I'm sorry i have no advice or can do anything to help you, but I am thinking of you and your little one and keeping my fingers crossed for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## genies girl

i hope everything works out for you love xx


----------



## flubdub

So sorry :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok :flower:


----------



## lousielou

Sending you lots of love and best wishes hun :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Huge hugs to you. We lost Charlie at 14 weeks to Edward's Syndrome. It was picked up at our 12 week scan (Cystic hygroma measuring 8mm and fluid around abdomen) and confirmed by CVS.

Please feel free to PM me if you want to talk/have any questions, don't be shy.

xxx


----------



## RobenR

I very much understand how you feel right now. Our first pregnancy, our daughter had a NT measurement of 6.6mm and had Turner's Syndrome. She did not make it past 18w5d.

Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## mordino

Big Hugs to you. I can understand how scary this is for you. I am here if you want to talk.



RobenR said:


> I very much understand how you feel right now. Our first pregnancy, our daughter had a NT measurement of 6.6mm and had Turner's Syndrome. She did not make it past 18w5d.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you need someone to talk to.

Same thing happened to me, Roben. I lost my daughter to TS last year at 17 weeks. She had a NT measurements of 11mm (and 14mm at CVS). A day does not go by without me thinking about her.


----------



## Peelprincess

Thanks ladies for your posts. I think the worst thing is not knowing. We got the rapid results for the CVS which were clear (but the NT measurement from that was 6.7mm). We are still awaiting the full results from the CVS which was on Thurs 8th July so hopefully we will hear soon.

If you dont mind me asking - Mordino & Roben, did Turner's show up when your full results came back? 

If mine are clear, the hospital wants me to wait 6/7 weeks (until i'm 20 weeks) for an fetal echocardiogram and anomaly scan, which I am not too comfortable with - does anyone know if I can ask for them earlier?


----------



## RobenR

Peelprincess said:


> If you dont mind me asking - Mordino & Roben, did Turner's show up when your full results came back?
> 
> If mine are clear, the hospital wants me to wait 6/7 weeks (until i'm 20 weeks) for an fetal echocardiogram and anomaly scan, which I am not too comfortable with - does anyone know if I can ask for them earlier?

For myself yes, they did an amnio on my instead of the CVS which I would have preferred because things could have been detected earlier, but yes, Turners showed up right away and they began counselling us on what was going to happen.

I was able to get scans at 13w (when we had the NT), 15 weeks (amnio), 16w and at the very end. If you insist, I think they should give you one earlier especially since with a NT measurement that high, you should be flagged as a high-risk pg.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## mordino

So pleased to hear that your CVS came back clear - that's good news! Fingers crossed for your fetal echo. I think it can only be done at 20 weeks just like anomaly scan. After my receiving my CVS results, I was booked an appointment with Great Ormond Hospital for a fetal echocardiogram at 20 weeks.



Peelprincess said:


> ........If you dont mind me asking - Mordino & Roben, did Turner's show up when your full results came back?

Yes, it definitely was Turner's Syndrome.


----------



## Peelprincess

Full CVS results have come back clear and its a little girl.

I spoke to them about having an earlier echo/anomaly but they said they would still have to do one at 20 weeks to be certain. I am being scanned now in 2 weeks (at 16wks) to check the heartbeat for reassurance etc. 

Thanks again for the posts and sharing your stories.


----------



## tateypot

So pleased for you Peelprincess - hopefully you can relax and enjoy your preganacy now xx


----------



## RobenR

Hopefully everything will work out and the high NT reading will go down as baby gets bigger. Good luck!


----------



## wubba

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck! xxxx


----------



## Emx

Just wanted to let you know that Lani had a 5mm Nuchal Fold at 12 weeks and we were given a 1-50 risk of DS - it had reduced massivley by 20 week scan and she was born perfect xx


----------



## Fabulousx24

my thoughts and prayers hunny!


----------



## RobenR

Emx said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Lani had a 5mm Nuchal Fold at 12 weeks and we were given a 1-50 risk of DS - it had reduced massivley by 20 week scan and she was born perfect xx

That's the other side of these scans, they have an amazingly high false positive rate. If everything has come back good, then it will be good. I have heard way too many stories about false positives preparing parents for the worst only to have a perfect baby to disbelieve them.

Things will go great!


----------



## Peelprincess

Thanks again everyone, and to Emx - what a fab outcome for you!! xx


----------

